# B2L -> LL / FreeFOP



## Kirjava (Jun 18, 2010)

IRC said:


> 02:43:12 <+DanCohen> ****
> 02:43:21 <+DanCohen> i hate alg amnesia
> 02:43:53 <+Kirjava> KEEP TRYING IT'LL COME ALONG
> 02:44:03 <+Kirjava> I'm trying to force more OLL into my brain XD
> ...




^_^


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 18, 2010)

lolconversation... @kirjava do you kind of just do whatever you feel for the LL?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 18, 2010)

I try to recog OLL and CLL and do whichever is easiest. I often manage to intentionally do them both at once, KCLL style.

But ya, I just freestyle it


----------



## Rook (Jun 18, 2010)

So...many...acronyms...

At one point I got so pissed off at making the first and second blocks that I would do F2L instead of F2B and then do CMLL, followed by CO and then LSE, ignoring the fact that I messed up the M-slice cross pieces.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 18, 2010)

tl;dr


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 18, 2010)

BFOOP xD


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 18, 2010)

when I saw "B2L" in the title I read that as "Birst Two Layers'


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 18, 2010)

Used to be "[wiki]Petrus[/wiki]", but that is mabye only when you orient edges the next thing after the 2x2x3 block?


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 18, 2010)

is it the chatroom of this website?
where did you chat?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 18, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Used to be "[wiki]Petrus[/wiki]", but that is mabye only when you orient edges the next thing after the 2x2x3 block?




No it didn't? I think you misunderstand what I mean.

Petrus starts with a 2x2x2. This can start with a 2x2x2, 1x2x3, 2x2x3, 1x2x2 groups, Cross, XCross, 4 corners, columns or anything. 

Maybe you saw '2x3x3 block' and got confused thinking it said '2x2x3 block'.

I'm not trying to name a new method here, I'm trying to name the way I solve. It's certainly not CFOP and it's certainly not Petrus.


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 18, 2010)

mmm, ok, then it includes Petrus as one possible way to do this.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 18, 2010)

Indeed it does. It also includes CFOP. But I wouldn't call it either.


----------



## riffz (Jun 18, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> is it the chatroom of this website?
> where did you chat?



Link at the top:

http://www.strangepuzzle.com/chat.php


----------

